# HMS Devonshire and beyond!



## john leask (Feb 9, 2017)

hi there.im researching my Grandfathers naval career.He first served on board HMS Devonshire during WW1 and in WW2 was captain of the SS Fenja.what im ideally looking for would be crew lists from the Devonshire. Ive found extracts of the ships log and im wondering if crew lists exist anywhere?My Grandfathers name was John William Leask.I found parts of the log of the Fenja in the national archives etc but would love to find a picture of this ship. thanks very much


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

john leask said:


> hi there.im researching my Grandfathers naval career.He first served on board HMS Devonshire during WW1 and in WW2 was captain of the SS Fenja.what im ideally looking for would be crew lists from the Devonshire. Ive found extracts of the ships log and im wondering if crew lists exist anywhere?My Grandfathers name was John William Leask.I found parts of the log of the Fenja in the national archives etc but would love to find a picture of this ship. thanks very much


"From 70 North to 70 South" a history of the Christian Salvesen Fleet, contains a picture of the Fenja on page 43. I sailed with him on a number of ships. a compotent shipmaster and good shipmate. He was awarded the OBE about 1960 when serving on, I think, MV Saldura. Researchers may find his DOB 29/6/1900 and POB Scalloway helpful in tracking his naval service. He was commonly known as "Jake". Good luck in your research.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello John and welcome.
Thanks to Bill for the dob and place of birth I have identified, I think, some of his records. The dates on some of them are not exact but other factors tell me they may be the same man. Can we start with this extract from Shetland's Roll of Service. Is this the man we seek?

From the Parish of Scalloway

JOHN W. LEASK,
Signalman,
R.N.R.,
H.M.S.
"Devonshire."
Burwick.

I have an early MN CR 10 card with his photo dated 1920 while on MARSHAL HAIG 7/7/1920 dob 29/6/1901.

I am treading a bit warily as Leask is a very common name in Shetland.

As regards RN crew lists - they don't really exist in the same way as they do in MN circles. Lists of the crew of RN ships are extracted from Pay & Victualing Records. Those cards should be preserved from 1929 - 1951 but I very much doubt if they exist for WW1.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## john leask (Feb 9, 2017)

wow.gentlemen thank you very much for the info and unbelievable being able to speak to someone who actually served with him on various ships.never in my wildest dreams did i even think that would ever happen.
Bill thank you for the name of the ,i will definitely be looking for a copy of this.if you had any other info or stories on my grandad i would love to hear them.i actually have a newspaper clipping referring to the award of the MBE. he was interviewed by John Bunker for the San Diego tribune newspaper in 1964.if there is a way of posting this clipping,(its in 2 parts) on the gallery page? or even if youd like to see it yourselves id be more than happy to post it somewhere.
Hugh thanks very much for the info.i have various do***ents at home(im at work right now,dont tell my boss im doing this!)that i would need to look through to check what it is exactly i have. Can you post a pic of this MN CR 10 card so i could see the photo or post a link to where i can see it please? with regards the DOB 29/6/01 that would be correct and ties with what i have on his birth cert. although from the RN records i received from th eNational archives he listed his DOB as 29/6/1897. WE had always been told that he lied about his age to enlist and this seems to prove th estory.
Again gentlemen i thank you and i do look forward to a reply!


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi John,

Please see the attached.
This is probably the RNR file you have *BT 377/7/76268*

This is his medal file for WW2 - again note the dob is incorrect but it is the correct man. *BT 395/1/55722* it can be downloaded for £3.45.

He has a Combined Office Merchant Navy Order [COMNO] Pouch held at Kew in piece *BT 391/61/78* note the correct dob and the same Dis.A number as the previous file - so the same man. This pouch indicates he served at Normandy around 'D' Day 1944. 

He may have a CRS 10 - service record from Jan, 1941 - held at Kew in piece *BT 382/993* this file, if it has survived, is best viewed by visit to Kew as not so straightforward or cheap to obtain online.

The second attachment is his WW1 medals - at the bottom, last name. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## john leask (Feb 9, 2017)

Hugh
that is amazing,thank you very much for those.great to see a photo of him as a young man.im looking at the medals list and assuming one is the victory medal,one the 1914-15 star? and the british war medal.is that correct?
thanks


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

The Victory Medal and the British War Medal, John. But check that RNR file as it may indicate he did get the 1914-15 Star.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## john leask (Feb 9, 2017)

Hugh
im also looking for a picture of the ship Marshal Haig but my google searches are giving me no luck.is there an gallery somewhere i could find one?

thanks


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Not sure you will find one of MARSHAL HAIG but have look at her as CHARTERHYTHE in 1933 - http://www.hhtandn.org/relatedimages/3918/charterhythe

http://hhtandn.org/hartlepool-ships...ding/200/grays-shipyard/ship/472/marshal-haig

If you wish to send your email address via private message I will send you the full card with the photo of J.W. Leask.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## john leask (Feb 9, 2017)

many thanks Hugh, i just sent you a message


----------



## john leask (Feb 9, 2017)

Binnacle said:


> "From 70 North to 70 South" a history of the Christian Salvesen Fleet, contains a picture of the Fenja on page 43. I sailed with him on a number of ships. a compotent shipmaster and good shipmate. He was awarded the OBE about 1960 when serving on, I think, MV Saldura. Researchers may find his DOB 29/6/1900 and POB Scalloway helpful in tracking his naval service. He was commonly known as "Jake". Good luck in your research.


Good evening,im wondering if you had any photos or do***ents i would be able to see from the ships that you may have served on with my grandad by any chance?and i found a copy of the book you mentioned about the Christian Salvesen fleet.the prices do vary enormously on it but i found a copy online for £17.anyway thanks very much for your help


----------

